# snoring during recital??!



## Lunasong

Yesterday I attended an afternoon recital honoring 7 winners of a young people's concerto competition. Each winner performed. The third musician was a guitarist and his performance was of course, quieter than those of other instruments. It was quite noticeable that an audience member had dozed off because one could hear this HEAVY, steadily rhythmic breathing throughout. If I had been seated next to this person, I would have nudged him. Would you have? Should the usher have done something? It was in a smaller venue; about 180 seats.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Yeah, I would have nudged em. I tend to fall asleep at chamber music concerts on occasion and would hope that if I snored someone would do the same for me. Its not that Im bored, just that the music sometimes hypnotyzes me putting me into this light sleep state where I still hear the music while at the same time not being completely lucid.


----------



## delallan

I would have nudged him too! I have never 'dozed off' at a concert, but if I did, I would like someone to wake me up too!


----------



## KJohnson

I was once at a concert where not one but 3 people were snoring during a performance of a piece by Milton Babbitt. Nobody dared to disturb the dozing listeners and the musicians dutifully continued playing (I will never forget their embarrassed faces).


----------



## Delicious Manager

Of course they should be nudged - they're ruining the experience for everyone else. And their lack of respect for the music and performers is reprehensible. I have 'nudged' a couple of snorers in my time, waiting for a louder passage of music in case my nudge initiates a surprised 'snort'.

I have also taken sweets off a member of the audience who was crinkling the empty wrappers in her fingers during the concert. I suppose, as a manager of musicians, I might find these things easier to do than some people. However, I never put the foibles of a tiny minority over the needs of the majority.


----------



## delallan

"I never put the foibles of a tiny minority over the needs of the majority." Well said!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

What about farting during recital?


----------



## Edward Elgar

I would have rummaged around in his wallet to withdraw from it what I paid for my ticket considering how I had been robbed of my enjoyment.

HarpsichordConcerto, if it's a SBD then fair enough, the audience can simply breath through their mouths for five minutes. If it's a loud one then they should release it when the music is at its loudest. (Or at an artistically appropriate time like when listening to a bit of Stockhausen, am I right?!)


----------



## Vaneyes

Quickly glancing at this thread's seemingly abbreviated title on the News, Concerts and Events page, I assumed/ imagined it was, snoring during rectal examination. I'm somewhat disappointed.

Yes, I would have nudged.


----------



## Ravellian

Edward Elgar said:


> HarpsichordConcerto, if it's a SBD then fair enough, the audience can simply breath through their mouths for five minutes. If it's a loud one then they should release it when the music is at its loudest. (Or at an artistically appropriate time like when listening to a bit of Stockhausen, am I right?!)


Or during a certain John Cage piece


----------



## Rasa

In certain pieces it would simply be considered part of the performance.


----------



## Krummhorn

Nudges to the neighboring snorer are good ... a stick pin into the offenders gluteous maximus renders better results. The snorer awakes immediately with a very loud "yelp" ... quite embarrassing to no end for the snorer ... but they don't doze off anymore for the rest of the program. 

Mellower in my elder years, I was somewhat devious in my youthful concert going days. 

Kh


----------



## kv466

One of the problems with live performances...put 'em up against the wall!


----------



## Suwannee Tim

I've never fallen asleep in a concert but my proclivity for sleeping with loud snoring during meetings is legendary. I get invited to meetings for comic relief. It isn't intentional, when I sit and I get bored.....zzzzzzz. In church my wife wakes me up before my snoring becomes obnoxious and I do appreciate it. My vote is yes, wake them up then give them the signal my wife gives me, thumb and index fingers to the eyes prying them open.


----------



## Vaneyes

Concertgoer disruption should be punished, so says...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/music/classicalmusic/8585103/Queens-composer-calls-for-fines-on-artistic-terrorists-who-allow-mobiles-to-ring-during-concerts.html


----------



## Kieran

After a long day's journey, I went to a modern recital of *Madame Butterfly*. My head felt too heavy and it shook a few times on its neck, trying to fight off the dreaded mid-performance snooze. The people to my left were twitching too, because I think I snorted once, a great gulping-for-air deep sleep snort.

My head rested for a split second on my chest - she was still alive! - and the _very next second_ when I jolted back upright, Madame Butterfly was dead. I remarked later that they rushed through that scene with indecent haste.

My companions were very polite...:tiphat:


----------



## presto

I’m very intolerant with people that are inconsiderate in a concert or recital.
The worst one was a woman directly behind me constantly fiddling with her programme, it sounded like she was folding it up and unfolding again.
It was a chamber recital and this noise coming from behind me was almost as loud as the music it’s self.
I could stand it no longer so after the movement had finished I turned round and politely but firmly told her I had come to hear the music not a programme being fiddled with!
It did the trick and I was able to enjoy the rest of the recital.


----------

